# Article 220.84 Need help with Calculations.



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

It looks like whoever calculated the loads from that panel schedule doubled up on the 2 pole loads. 

Forget about columns A and B. Add each load only once, regardless of 1 or 2 pole, then divide by 240V.

I did a quick calculation and got 112A.


----------



## Joshua86 (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea I couldnt figure that out myself, I was like why is he doubling up on everything. Thanks a ton for your help, I have been working on this all morning and I pretty much got it all figured out.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Was that submitted by the architect?
The general lighting load is only 12.5a, why is each recep. on it's own ckt.?
And doubled up on the 2-pole loads?


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

220.84 
if a feeder or service supplies 3 or more dwellings you can use a percentage of the load instead of sizing for all the loads to be operating 100% at the same time


----------

